# Best Place To Buy RCM Jig In Canada?



## kooltilldend (Jul 10, 2018)

Since it doesn't look like the SX Pro will be in stock anytime soon, I'm thinking of just buying the SX OS instead (I have an android phone so its not too much hassle imo)

Now my bigger concern is, what's the best place to buy a RCM Jig in Vancouver/Canada? There are some sellers on ebay but the shipping costs more than the price of the jig (!) while I can't seem to find a seller locally (except for one who's just selling the shell - and there's no way I can do the wiring or connector modification myself)

Appreciate any advice - cheers!


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 10, 2018)

kooltilldend said:


> Since it doesn't look like the SX Pro will be in stock anytime soon, I'm thinking of just buying the SX OS instead (I have an android phone so its not too much hassle imo)
> 
> Now my bigger concern is, what's the best place to buy a RCM Jig in Vancouver/Canada? There are some sellers on ebay but the shipping costs more than the price of the jig (!) while I can't seem to find a seller locally (except for one who's just selling the shell - and there's no way I can do the wiring or connector modification myself)
> 
> Appreciate any advice - cheers!


You have a gum wrapper? There you go 1 jig free of charge.


----------



## kooltilldend (Jul 10, 2018)

Xenon Hacks said:


> You have a gum wrapper? There you go 1 jig free of charge.


And how exactly would that work? I really don't wanna screw up any connectors in the console


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 10, 2018)

kooltilldend said:


> And how exactly would that work? I really don't wanna screw up any connectors in the console




Go to 1:50


----------



## kooltilldend (Jul 10, 2018)

Looks far too risky to me (I'm a doofus when it comes to any kind of hardware modification)...place the wrap in the wrong space or don't fold it enough and I could so easily end up shorting the wrong pins which would mean Joycon dead


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 10, 2018)

kooltilldend said:


> Looks far too risky to me (I'm a doofus when it comes to any kind of hardware modification)...place the wrap in the wrong space or don't fold it enough and I could so easily end up shorting the wrong pins which would mean Joycon dead


You cant damage anything, you can literally jam a small screwdriver into the joycon rail and get into rcm mode.


----------



## kooltilldend (Jul 10, 2018)

If it was that safe then what's the point of the jig?


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 10, 2018)

kooltilldend said:


> If it was that safe then what's the point of the jig?


Reliability and ease of use


----------



## kooltilldend (Jul 10, 2018)

Hmm shame then that they are so hard to find (here atleast). Anyways I might test out your suggestion if I ever feel ballsy. Cheers!


----------



## Ricken (Jul 10, 2018)

kooltilldend said:


> If it was that safe then what's the point of the jig?


Easy usage, good for the lazies


----------



## kooltilldend (Jul 10, 2018)

Ricken said:


> Easy usage, good for the lazies


Sounds like you just described me there


----------



## darkfuturez (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm also in Canada looking for one. The eBay ones are going for like $15+ and they don't have the paper clip installed. I wouldn't mind having one 3D printed at the library, but that's not the same as a quality made unit.


----------



## kooltilldend (Jul 21, 2018)

Got an email from R43DSCA stating the next batch will now be shipped on 23 July and if I still want to cancel my order even though it'll take longer to get the refund (15-25 business days) than to get the delivery (8-15 business days)

Told them no need to cancel the order and to just ship it...although I will issue a chargeback with my credit card company if I don't get shipping notification before end of July / early August

p.s. In the mean time, I had already ordered a separate jig from ebay as well so I guess I'll either sell it off or keep it as a backup


----------



## Mark2333 (Jul 27, 2018)

I want to know where to buy it too, anyone knows?


----------

